# Excellent basic soloing ideas!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was surfing the net looking for some more knowledge on soloing and this fits the bill. It's basic and really let's you understand what it's all about!

Andrew is a really knowledgeable teacher. I have watched a lot of his videos. Very informative!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that! It's about where I am in understanding fretboard , chording and building melody around that. I like the idea of trying to understand what I'm doing rather than memorizing a few solos that I'll probably forget in a couple of months if I don't play them a thousand times! He has a low key style I appreciate. I'm going to check his site right now!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Thanks for that! It's about where I am in understanding fretboard , chording and building melody around that. I like the idea of trying to understand what I'm doing rather than memorizing a few solos that I'll probably forget in a couple of months if I don't play them a thousand times! He has a low key style I appreciate. I'm going to check his site right now!


I really like Andrew! I have been following some of his lessons for about 3 years now! At times he's too technical for me in aspects of theory but nevertheless his lessons are the best besides Justin Sandercoe's site! Check out Justin's site too! http://www.justinguitar.com/ It's all free but if you can make a donation that's great! So much time and effort in setting up such an informative website like his!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Been to Justin's many times. Also like Steve Stine absolute fretboard mastery series.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Been to Justin's many times. Also like Steve Stine absolute fretboard mastery series.


I do love Steve Stine's lessons. I have some of his products as well. Another great teacher is Carl [email protected]! He is so dedicated and amazing as well as the two previously mentioned!


----------



## Mark Larisma (Feb 15, 2016)

Cool! Very informative. Thank you


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mark Larisma said:


> Cool! Very informative. Thank you


I try to share whenever I can! Your very welcome!~


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like to share too! You should try this as an Avatar Lola. Much better than coffee.


----------

